# First Cobia caught by boat in Destin!....



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

That I know of. It's on boys....it is on!!! :thumbup:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Destin-Cobia-Tournament/357760130379


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I knew there was NO WAY a cobe would not be caught on a day like today!


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

saw it with me own tree eyes, Joe Rodeo Lowrey, slipped out to dump carcasses, came back less than an hour later with a 65 pounder


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice!! I'm ready to get started


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lets go!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------

